# Server Re-configuring this afternoon



## Gizmo (29/1/15)

*NOTICE*​
Due to the sudden slowness on the server we are going to do a recompile on the server this afternoon at around 8PM

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## johan (29/1/15)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Silver (29/1/15)

Thanks for the headsup @Gizmo
Like the way you refer to 8pm as the "afternoon"
I would say that 8pm is well after noon - it is evening

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (29/1/15)

thanks @Gizmo


----------



## johan (29/1/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the headsup @Gizmo
> Like the way you refer to 8pm as the "afternoon"
> I would say that 8pm is well after noon - it is evening



Give the man a break - just had an eye opp, obviously he can't see the difference yet Silver

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## free3dom (29/1/15)

Will load some 18mg during that time to avoid the panic due to downtime

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (29/1/15)

johan said:


> Give the man a break - just had an eye opp, obviously he can't see the difference yet Silver



Lol @johan, thats what worries me!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (29/1/15)

Thanks @Gizmo, Remember to file your overtime form


----------



## Silver (5/2/15)

Just wanted to say that the forum is FLYING!
Things just load so fast and its a pleasure to use

Big shout out to @Gizmo. Thanks. Great job you have done on the latest round of optimisations/tweaking etc. 

I also feel i should comment when things are good, not just complain when there is a problem

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (5/2/15)

Things are very slow for me, I can't even get my pc to start.


Message sent via tapatalk


----------

